# 2013 Walker County Deer Hunting Thread



## RustyJeep

Anyone getting any fawn or antler pics on trail cams yet?  I noticed a fawn run over on 27 in front of the Post Office a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RustyJeep

If anyone can donate a pack or two of ground venison to the Noble Fellowship Baptist Church Food Pantry it would be a blessing.  The following is a message they put on Facebook.

"OK HUNTERS! WE NEED SOME DEER MEAT FOR A LOT OF PEOPLE HURTING RIGHT NOW! OUR CHURCH HAS DONE ALL THEY CAN DO BUT ITS NOT ENOUGH! PLEASE HELP FEED THE HUNGRY! LOVE FROM NOBLE FELLOWSHIP!"


----------



## RustyJeep

There will be a Freedom to Hunt Show with all different types of hunting vendors at Centerpost Community Center on Sat Aug 10 and admission is only $3.  We look forward to seeing everyone there.  I can't believe we are already getting this close to our 2013 deer hunting season.  Please look at the new hunting regulations as soon as they come out as we have a reduced number of either sex days the next 2 years in our region.


----------



## jmcrae1

Anybody seeing any bucks?


----------



## mtstephens18

jmcrae1 said:


> Anybody seeing any bucks?



we had two cameras that didnt take pics for some reason.... one of my dads cams did have a bachelor group come thru one day 2 weeks ago...  3 decent bucks.... one was about a 15 inch wide six point and one was a 15-16 inch wide 8 point... cant wait to check the cams again


----------



## jmcrae1

That s good news, I hope I see some soon!


----------



## mtstephens18

we checked the cams again and were pretty excited


----------



## RustyJeep

Some good photos of some nice Walker County bucks.  Shoot that coyote!!  I look forward to seeing everyone at the GON Blast this weekend!


----------



## southernoutdoor

Nice looking buck, you have a very good reason to be excited.  All I have on camera is a fawn and couple of doe.


----------



## deerhunter79

nice bucks! and pretty coyote


----------



## WalkerStalker

Some fine lookin' bucks!
I'm starting to get excited.  Gonna bow hunt for the first time ever this year.  Just picked up nice used bow and had it tuned up to fit me and can't wait to start slingin' some arrows!


----------



## huntfishwork

Just read in the new gon on page 111 that there is 266 acres for lease in walker co. Says there is a 40 acre lake on the property and a 3 br 3 bath cabin. Deer, turkey, and ducks on the property. I'm sure it's way outta my price range, but thought I'd share.


----------



## superman1275

Yup seen it but figured the same thing too...


----------



## hog daddy

*arrows*

Any body make their oun arrows up think I'm bout to give it a try


----------



## rackman

any one go to the dnr fish fry Friday at mountain cove farm?ever body was  welcome, but no one was told. Bee-Bee  and state patrol, they all had their  beverage but no designated driver.


----------



## RustyJeep

Don't Forget about the Freedom to Hunt Show at CenterPost Community Center this Saturday from 11-4.  Admission is only $3.  The GHFF booth will have 2013 hunting regulations.  I look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## jmcrae1

Anyone else starting to see more deer in the evenings?


----------



## huntfishwork

jmcrae1 said:


> Anyone else starting to see more deer in the evenings?


Most of my pictures are early morning right at daylight or after dark. Not really seeing a lot of sign or getting a lot of pics.


----------



## jmcrae1

Well , I like hunting the evenings better so I hope they start moving later lol.


----------



## georgia sportsman

Camped on top of Pigeon past weekend and some acorns are already falling.


----------



## jmcrae1

I was on Pigeon too didn't see many acorns though


----------



## RustyJeep

LaFayette Wild Game Processing, located at 3492 Trion Highway in LaFayette, will be taking donated deer for the Sportsman's Pantry again this year.  Last year we donated a little over 600 pounds of venison to hungry families.  The Walker County GHFF Chapter pays for the processing through fund raisers.  Together we as outdoorsmen can make a difference.


----------



## superman1275

Scouted pigeon this weekend...hardly any acorns or muscadines or persimmons....but did whack some doves in the cove


----------



## Inthegarge

Was at Pigeon this morning passing out Biscuits and water. Was nice but windy.....Have tons of pictures of Does, twin Fawns and some real nice Bucks....
Here's one I've hunted for several years


----------



## Inthegarge

Here's some more picts.......................





This guy is the Big 6 I saw on camera last year for the 1st time....Looks like he has a little kicker this year......Those bases are the largest I've seen on my property.......


----------



## WalkerStalker

Those are some fine bucks you have there RW. 
I've been itching to get out in the woods. Bought a bow and have been practicing hard to get my confidence up. Wanted to go this morning but it's just too darn hot still. Hopefully it will cool down soon.


----------



## yelper43

I went this morning and seen a spike and two does. And  went this evening and seen the spike and a doe again at last light. Im gonna try and hold out for a good buck but temptation may get me soon.


----------



## AJLBucks

Walker stalker... I went Sat morning and nearly shook all the leaves out of the tree. My body was ready for 53 degrees. Just a thin t shirt wasn't enough. Felt good to be hanging in a tree before daylight again. Didn't see any but my camera is showing almost all activity right at dark and through the night up to about 5:30 in the morning. Been that way for about 3 weeks.


----------



## WalkerStalker

AJLBucks said:


> Walker stalker... I went Sat morning and nearly shook all the leaves out of the tree. My body was ready for 53 degrees. Just a thin t shirt wasn't enough.
> 
> I will admit it did feel _much_ better than it has been Saturday morning.  I work every morning outdoors and had to put a light jacket on.  I would by no means criticize anyone for giving it a go....once the sun pops out just don't take too long to get hot for my liking....
> 
> Plus I'll admit I was a bit anxious since the guys who have been working on the farm where I hunt have been seeing some big rattlesnakes this past week in the area where we walk in, two of them they claim over 5 ft.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Hey Inthegarge:  That 6 point with the sticker, does it have a bad left ear or is that maybe the camera angle. Looks like a knot


----------



## Inthegarge

It has a split in the left ear, I assume from fighting.....Glad to see I still have a chance to get him.....


----------



## superman1275

Anybody had any luck lately? I'm ready to get back in the woods, this weekend is looking good


----------



## jlr

*Breaking in the new bow.*







 the new obsession lethal force 2 is taking care of business.


----------



## Inthegarge

Great deer, great morning with tons of squirrels and a few turkey....Wind was fairly strong on the mountain.....Plenty of fresh deer sign.....Going again Monday.....


----------



## Dirt Mover

Nice deer jlr, how far did it go after the shot?


----------



## mtstephens18

havent seen a deer at all on my club until this morning.... at 8:05 I had a small buck chase two does right under me... the does wouldnt stop, but the buck stopped broadside at 30 yards, but was too small.... still an interesting morning.... his hocks were pretty dark, and we have been finding several scrapes already


----------



## Inthegarge

Have seen deer the last two times out.....1st out of range...the
2nd group of Does jump the fence and didn't lag getting up the ridge...Didn't get time to range but guessed 40yds.....Big Doe that I thought was a Buck (because of size) until I saw no headgear.......Actually 50yds and I shot under her.....Rats  I could smell the backstraps cooking...............Let's see how it goes tomorrow...


----------



## Inthegarge

jlr said:


> the new obsession lethal force 2 is taking care of business.



Congrats on a nice Buck.....................


----------



## RustyJeep

So far I have went twice this year.  Once opening morning and one yesterday afternoon.  Tomorrow is a whole new ballgame!


----------



## georgia sportsman

*First with ML*

Got this mature doe with my muzzle loader.  She was my first kill with ML.  Just a couple seconds quicker on the reload and could have made it a double.


----------



## mtstephens18

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

georgia sportsman said:


> Got this mature doe with my muzzle loader.  She was my first kill with ML.  Just a couple seconds quicker on the reload and could have made it a double.



Congrats on some fine meat in the freezer, you got it done early!


----------



## RustyJeep

georgia sportsman said:


> Got this mature doe with my muzzle loader.  She was my first kill with ML.  Just a couple seconds quicker on the reload and could have made it a double.
> 
> View attachment 755433



Congrats on the first muzzle loader kill.  Don't feel bad about not doubling.  Once you do it and have to drag 2 deer out, you don't want to do that much anymore.


----------



## georgia sportsman

Thanks guys.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice doe.


----------



## jlr

Congrats .


----------



## georgia sportsman

How crouded do you guys think the Pigeon Mnt. adult/child hunt will be?  Plan on going camping with my daughter this year, but have never been on this hunt.


----------



## superman1275

Won't be too bad the numbers on the adult child hunt the last few years are down and not many deer have been killed either


----------



## jinx0760

*First Time Out*

First hunt this season in the a.m.!  I haven't seen any acorns and persimmon crop was non-existence in NE Walker county.  Question for the bowhunters, are there any acorns dropping, or did the wet year ruin the acorn crop?


----------



## RustyJeep

There are acorns falling but not anything like the past few years.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

No acorns here around my place in the SE corner of the county.


----------



## WalkerStalker

jinx0760 said:


> First hunt this season in the a.m.!  I haven't seen any acorns and persimmon crop was non-existence in NE Walker county.  Question for the bowhunters, are there any acorns dropping, or did the wet year ruin the acorn crop?



Jinx, The area I hunt is covered in mountain oaks and the last few years have dropped so many acorns it feels like walking on marbles.  This year____nada____zip____zilch.

That being said, others I have spoken to have seen good acorn drops so far on both white and red oaks.  Could be cyclical depending on the area....


----------



## huntfishwork

Little to no acorns on our lease.  That being said I saw more deer the first three weeks of bow season than I saw all last year combined.  They will have to move to find food this year unlike the last 2.


----------



## superman1275

Anybody know how the adult child hunt on pigeon went?


----------



## WalkerStalker

*You wont believe this....*

Snuck up on this groundhog on my way to the tree. 
When it saw me it did what I least expected....ran up a tree!  Made it to the split and got stuck. After taking this photo I poked it in the butt with a stick and it jumped out and ran off. Gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Inthegarge

I have seen a few acorns but not much.....My foodplot has been eaten to the ground and the turkey's are using it for a dust bowl.....All in about 3 weeks...I am seeing plenty of deer...


----------



## georgia sportsman

superman1275 said:


> Anybody know how the adult child hunt on pigeon went?



Cleared camp Saturday evening because thought it might get too cold for my daughter in the 30's.  When we left there had been 8 deer killed.  2 of the deer were does, and the largest was an 11 pointer.  I think it had a 17 inch spread and 19 in beam, and weighed 156.  We didn't see any deer, but did find a great looking spot on a mid-day scout.


----------



## superman1275

Wow i would love to see a pic of the 11 pt


----------



## georgia sportsman

WalkerStalker said:


> Snuck up on this groundhog on my way to the tree.
> When it saw me it did what I least expected....ran up a tree!  Made it to the split and got stuck. After taking this photo I poked it in the butt with a stick and it jumped out and ran off. Gave me a good laugh!



That's a cool pic of the groundhog, never new they could climb.  Did see fox pups running up and down a tree once.


----------



## huntnfish247

*First Deer*

50 yards with a .223 loaded with Barnes copper hollow points.  One happy young man!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congratulations to the young man.


----------



## georgia sportsman

Congrats on first deer.


----------



## RustyJeep

Congrats on the first deer and many more to come.  I still remember my first deer like it was yesterday.


----------



## tjgregory

I'm hunting my grandfather's farm in Walker County.  Things have been a bit slow so far as I have only seen four does and a few small bucks since rifle season opened.  We have a fair share of acorns this year and my primary stand location is in an area where they are dropping.  I have seen all of my deer from this stand.  All the bucks that I've seen have been feeding, but I have found three scrapes on the property.

I hunted a different stand Friday afternoon which is located in a spot where timber was thinned and natural vegetation has taken over.  Deer travel through this area to access a couple of nearby food plots.  One of the scrapes is in this area.  While I didn't see any deer from this stand, I managed a double on coyotes with my .30-06 about an hour before dark.  I didn't have a camera with me so I wasn't able to take pictures until the next day.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Way to go on the yotes TJ!! Nice lookin Browning.


----------



## Scotsman

Way to go on taking a double out! I heard three different packs howling yesterday evening in Walker county as I was walking back to the truck. Nice shootin'!


----------



## jinx0760

*Congratulations!*

Nice deer and good shot on the 'yotes!


----------



## Joe r

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> No acorns here around my place in the SE corner of the county.


stop tellin people that you no theres a lot of pin oaks in your yard


----------



## Joe r

got a 8 pointer this year 3th day of season ,,big body,got back 57 pack of ground round out of it,,rack was not to big about 12 are 13" wide ,,but was sure a fun hunt i rattle him up about a hr. after daylite,drop him in his tracks with the old 30-06 BAR,,HUNT ON!!!!


----------



## superman1275

Pics?


----------



## WalkerStalker

Glad to hear you got one Joe. 
Hunted this evening with DirtMover. Neither of us saw anything while in the woods but once we got in the truck to leave we spotted about 8-10 in a field below where we were. Watched one good size buck and two smaller bucks take turns sparring.  Had never seen that till this evening.


----------



## Dirt Mover

I only wish we could have turned back time this evening a few hours and both been on that field when those bucks came out. I believe we could have called them in. Hey great job on the buck Joe! Way to bring one running


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Joe r said:


> stop tellin people that you no theres a lot of pin oaks in your yard



Yep but thats the only Oaks around here that had any acorns and you know the wife dont like for me to hunt off the front porch...


----------



## WalkerStalker

Just go a phone call from Dirt Mover.  He connected with a nice 8 pointer this morning on his farm.  pics and story coming soon......


----------



## WalkerStalker

Here is Dirt Movers buck taken this morning on his family's farm in Walker Co.  Congrats buddy.


----------



## Dirt Mover

I got a late start this morning didn't even get to the farm until around 6:30. So it was already pretty light out. I started across the creek headed for a ladder stand just off of of a field. I looked toward the lower field and saw 4 or 5 deer moving across the field probably 300 to 350 yds away. I thought now what I can't make to the stand. All I could think of was just maybe I can stalk up closer. I dropped my pack took the sling off my rifle and started creeping across the field. I managed to close the distance to I figure around 200 yds when the deer start getting nervous. So I quickly sit down right in the field and say "it's now or never". I tried to grunt once or twice just to see if he might come closer to me. He seemed to stop walking but then started heading for the edge of the field, I powered up the scope put the cross hairs on his shoulder and let her fly. The Marlin .270 dropped the eight pointer in his tracks. When I got down there closer to him he tried to get up and run off so I ended up putting one more in his neck. When I walked it off later the shot was 303 of my steps. Most excitement have had in a long time!!!


----------



## huntfishwork

Congrats on your buck. He's a good looking deer. Were his tarsals black or neck swollen?


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Congratulations:  Thats a nice buck and a very good rack. What do you think about the age.  3 1/2 or 4 1/2


----------



## Dirt Mover

Thanks. He was starting to stink somewhat but his tarsal glands weren't real black yet. I'm not that good on the age thing but I would lean more toward 3 1/2. Not 100% sure if the deer with him were bucks or does. I guess I zeroed in him once I saw him. As WalkerStalker posted earlier last Sun evening after dark we both saw at least 2 maybe more bucks in that same field and they were sparring. So lets hope theirs more where he came from


----------



## jinx0760

*Memories!*



Dirt Mover said:


> I got a late start this morning didn't even get to the farm until around 6:30. So it was already pretty light out. I started across the creek headed for a ladder stand just off of of a field. I looked toward the lower field and saw 4 or 5 deer moving across the field probably 300 to 350 yds away. I thought now what I can't make to the stand. All I could think of was just maybe I can stalk up closer. I dropped my pack took the sling off my rifle and started creeping across the field. I managed to close the distance to I figure around 200 yds when the deer start getting nervous. So I quickly sit down right in the field and say "it's now or never". I tried to grunt once or twice just to see if he might come closer to me. He seemed to stop walking but then started heading for the edge of the field, I powered up the scope put the cross hairs on his shoulder and let her fly. The Marlin .270 dropped the eight pointer in his tracks. When I got down there closer to him he tried to get up and run off so I ended up putting one more in his neck. When I walked it off later the shot was 303 of my steps. Most excitement have had in a long time!!!



Great story and deer, Dirt Mover!  You'll remember that hunt for a long time


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Caught this buck chasing a doe this morning about 8:30.


----------



## Joe r

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Caught this buck chasing a doe this morning about 8:30.


diding you have your dogs out runing this morning?


----------



## superman1275

Heard of a giant being killed in villanow, seen pics but Idk if it's true, anybody heard of it????


----------



## mtstephens18

superman1275 said:


> Heard of a giant being killed in villanow, seen pics but Idk if it's true, anybody heard of it????



I live right close to villanow and I havent heard anything, but I have also been out of town...  I would highly doubt a monster being killed , but I guess its possible


----------



## jlr

*if you could pick one day as peak rut or the best day to hunt in walker county*

What day would y'all pick.


----------



## Dirt Mover

Congrats on the buck NGa Mtn hunter


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Dirt Mover said:


> Congrats on the buck NGa Mtn hunter



Thanks.


----------



## superman1275

Anybody hunting pigeon this week?


----------



## mtstephens18

I wish I was.  I've never missed it before but I gotta work the entire hunt.  I usually have better luck on the second hunt anyway


----------



## superman1275

They were chasing last yr on this hunt but got a few buddy's hunting it this week and said it is dead


----------



## Inthegarge

jlr said:


> What day would y'all pick.



Depends on where you hunt.... On both my leases (Mtn) I would hunt Dec 12th.....See more rut action and shot more big bucks on that day for the past 10 years....JMHO


----------



## tjgregory

I used a vacation day today and shot this eight-pointer at 10:30AM.  He had a swollen neck and dark, stinky hocks.  He came through on the trail of a doe that had passed by earlier.


----------



## Inthegarge

Way to go......that yote killing paid off.........................


----------



## jlr

Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## chewy32

*dang right*



NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Thanks.




I hope there still chasing in a couple weeks when me and ves ride up after thanksgiving. I think were coming up Friday morning


----------



## Inthegarge

chewy32 said:


> I hope there still chasing in a couple weeks when me and ves ride up after thanksgiving. I think were coming up Friday morning



Should be.....post when you head this way and we will give you an update on activity........


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats to TJ and NGaMtn Hunter!  Nice bucks.

I got a doe this morning.  
With that heavy mist this morning I got a little damp and started to get cold.  Stood up to get the blood circulating and man I had to pee.  Didn't want to but hey, when you gotta go.....Took care of that little problem and rummaged through my pack to dig out my coveralls and gloves.  Made all kinds of noise even though I tried to be quiet and moved a lot shimming into the coveralls.
Heard a noise and looked up and a small buck was about 20 yards away!
He heard me and ran off but didn't spook too bad.  I watched him mill around for a while then all of a sudden this doe runs up to within 15 yards from my stand, stopped and looked toward the buck.  It was like she came out of nowhere.....Couldn't believe with all that moving and noise and peeing those deer came right up to me like that 
She was a cool as a cucumber.  The buck threw his tail up and ran off and blew.  I didn't give her a chance to get away.


----------



## RossVegas

Congrats on the deers guys. I went for a few hours this morning. When I checked in around 10:00 there were 22 kills this far. I stayed in the woods till 1:00. Didn't see anything, and only heard a few shots. Seemed to be pretty dead this year.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

chewy32 said:


> I hope there still chasing in a couple weeks when me and ves ride up after thanksgiving. I think were coming up Friday morning



Yep, they'll still be at it. Gonna do some scouting this week, hope to find us some good sign to hunt.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

Anybody have any final numbers on # of hunters checked in and #  kills for pigeon mtn. I hunted the first and second day of the hunt, did not hear much shooting and found very little sign.


----------



## mtstephens18

first pigeon hunt I have ever missed...... dang work......  I dont know why, but i have always loved that place


----------



## Mill creek farms 2

Killed my first buck in walker co.
It's a 5 point


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congratulations on your first buck. Something you'll never forget.


----------



## Mill creek farms 2

Thanks


----------



## Joe r

the rut is on big time  in walker co. boys,,i done kill 4,,you need to hunt everyday the rest of this month if you can,,i have seen deer every time i been in the woods the last 2 weeks,,good luck and hunt hard!!


----------



## Gabooner

Congrats Joe R!!!  Anything worth bragging about????


----------



## cloudbaseracer

Joe r,

Are you in the mountains or down in the valleys seeing this rut activity? I would think the altitude and the cooler mountain temperatures would have an influence?

James


----------



## Joe r

Gabooner said:


> Congrats Joe R!!!  Anything worth bragging about????


one 8 pointer


----------



## Joe r

cloudbaseracer said:


> Joe r,
> 
> Are you in the mountains or down in the valleys seeing this rut activity? I would think the altitude and the cooler mountain temperatures would have an influence?
> 
> James


i dont think its the temp,s that do it,,more like the hr,s of daylite we have,but i been huntin in the 
valleys,seen deer again today,but no shot


----------



## WalkerStalker

Just spent 5 hours processing my own deer meat!  Not doing that again. No No:  Was wanting to save some money by doing it myself but I will gladly pay to have it done next time.  But I have saved 100 so far and the freezer is packed full. 
Gonna head south to Apalachicola for a week of fishing.
Hope all ya'll have success in the deer woods this next week. I believe Joe is right, this is the best time of year to be in the woods!


----------



## superman1275

Joe r said:


> one 8 pointer


Got pics?


----------



## Joe r

superman1275 said:


> Got pics?


sorry i diding take any,but his head is hanging in a tree out back i can take some


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Walker County Buck
Seen him Friday gave him a free pass


----------



## Gabooner

Matthew Cabe said:


> Walker County Buck
> Seen him Friday gave him a free pass




Good job on the free pass.  Wish more people in Walker County would let more deer like than one walk.  Another year on that deer and you will have something to really brag about.


----------



## Joe r

Matthew Cabe said:


> Walker County Buck
> Seen him Friday gave him a free pass


he will be a nice one next year as long as he dont come to this end of walker co.


----------



## huntfishwork

Matthew Cabe said:


> Walker County Buck
> Seen him Friday gave him a free pass



never been one to tell someone else what to shoot or let walk but they can get big in Walker if they get the chance. Never can be sure but I think the 10 ptr on the licking branch is the same one in the last 2 pics.  I think he's 4.5+ this year. Good Luck!


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Very nice buck. Thanks guys we try to get nice bucks here in south walker county. 


Here's one from last year guys son killed on our land.


----------



## Gabooner

If you don't think they can get big in Walker County, Just go to the park.  The last couple of weeks I have seen several 120 to mid 130 bucks.  Might not be much compared to the midwest or Texas, but still good quality; especially for North GA.


----------



## superman1275

Caught this 8 pt trailing 50 yards behing a doe and grunted him in from 200 yards and came to me on a string...also killed 2 does with all deer being killed on different properties...not far from the walker line


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats superman, nice buck! Looks like the little one is happy with your kill too.


----------



## Joe r

nice one superman!! and great pic.s to  you can tell that little one is just loving it,lol


----------



## Matthew Cabe

awesome kill superman


----------



## cloudbaseracer

I know this is a deer hunting report/thread but I just wonder if you guys have noticed a sudden and drastic decrease in squirrel activity that started about 2 weeks ago?

Every spot I have been in all season just went silent.  These are bow hunt only areas so they are not being shot by squirrel hunters. 

I do not remember this happening any of the last few years so something is up.

Also, my yard which is usually overrun with squirrels does not have any activity.

What are you guys seeing? 

-- James


----------



## mtstephens18

I haven't seen squat cause I been laid up since Wednesday with the flu and bronchitis !!  I've never wanted to be in the woods so bad in my life and physically can't go, and its supposed to rain on my next days off


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice buck Superman! 

Regarding the squirrel question, I personally haven't noticed a difference in the area I have been hunting. Still plenty of activity.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

cloudbaseracer said:


> I know this is a deer hunting report/thread but I just wonder if you guys have noticed a sudden and drastic decrease in squirrel activity that started about 2 weeks ago?
> 
> -- James



Not just in the last 2 weeks, its been that way all deer season every where I've hunted and I've talked to a lot of other folks thats said the same thing.


----------



## huntfishwork

Nice 8 superman. I didn't see a single squirrel until mid day on Friday. Then after lunch they were all over the place.


----------



## Joe r

them squirrel,s are pretty smart,,on them wet cold day,s they stay in they nest are a hollow tree,you may not see,um but they still there


----------



## huntfishwork

Well the big man slipped up this morning.  He had 4 or 5 does with him.  Thank you lord.


----------



## mtstephens18

Very nice!!!


----------



## rutman

Stud!


----------



## nate2800

Man he would have been a giant next year ??Messing with ya. Good job buddy.


----------



## huntfishwork

Yep. He needed one more year guess he just couldn't wait that long to come see me


----------



## WalkerStalker

Great buck!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Dang Nice'un! Congrats!


----------



## Gabooner

Congrats on a great Buck!!! Glad to see that quality of deer being taken in Walker County.


----------



## huntfishwork

Thanks everybody. If you want to see better pics my buddy started a thread in the deer hunting forum titled walker co stud. Sandy Daniels said the deer was 4.5 and scored him at 130


----------



## georgia sportsman

*Congrats!*

That is a heck of a deer.  Congrats!


----------



## georgia sportsman

*Bald Eagle*

This is not a hunting story, but my wife and I saw a bald eagle in Chickamauga today.  Have never seen one before, and was pretty amazed.  It flew out of a tree and across the road in front of us around Five Points, and was promptly chased by a group of crows.


----------



## Joe r

georgia sportsman said:


> This is not a hunting story, but my wife and I saw a bald eagle in Chickamauga today.  Have never seen one before, and was pretty amazed.  It flew out of a tree and across the road in front of us around Five Points, and was promptly chased by a group of crows.


i have seen them lots of times over in the cove,, use to be in a hunting club in the cove,,one time on pigeon wma day before the hunt i seen 2 that was after 2 doe,s and 2 fawn,s  it was something to see really cool


----------



## superman1275

There are a couple with a big nest at Lafayette lake (Queen city lake)


----------



## Inthegarge

Finally on the board.....Shot a small buck this morning (read that meat in the freezer)......Couldn't double on a big Doe thx to Doe Days......


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Good deal Russell, congrats!


----------



## Joe r

way to go russel,,them doe days will sure mess you up sometime,lol


----------



## Joe r

superman1275 said:


> There are a couple with a big nest at Lafayette lake (Queen city lake)


I seen them at the lake,,some kind of big fish hawk been over there for years,but its not eagle,s


----------



## WalkerStalker

Glad you got one Russell!  
I went this evening hoping to catch something moving but everything was on lock-down.


----------



## Inthegarge

WalkerStalker said:


> Glad you got one Russell!
> I went this evening hoping to catch something moving but everything was on lock-down.



Thx guys......Wed looks like the next good day.......cold and not to windy...Will see what's moving then...


----------



## Joe r

Yes ill be back in there wed. Morning myself,,hopeing for a big one!!3 weeks of deer season left good luck to everbody


----------



## superman1275

Hopefully this pigeon hunt will be better than the last....


----------



## superman1275

Anybody hunting pigeon this week???


----------



## mtstephens18

I planned on going to pigeon today, but I got off late this morning and overslept. I jumped up and ran over to my private land for a quick hunt before dark and it worked out pretty good. was only in the stand about 10 minutes and this guy came in behind a doe.... Im tagged out now, so Im going to try to hunt pigeon tommorow and saturday


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats! 

Good luck, looks like its gonna be a wet either sex day at Pigeon Saturday.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats!  I like hunts like that.


----------



## mtstephens18

Thanks!  And it's kind of crazy. When I was a kid we saw tons of deer on that property and got to where we didn't see nothin about 5 years ago so we quit hunting there.  Well we tried it again this year and my brother killed a doe, my dad killed an 8 point and two does and then I killed this one. It is also the biggest deer I have ever personally seen on the property in 20+ years of hunting it.   So it worked out pretty good!


----------



## Joe r

nice one congrats!!


----------



## mtstephens18

Thanks!


----------



## mformica

mtstephens18 said:


> was only in the stand about 10 minutes and this guy came in behind a doe.... Im tagged out now, so Im going to try to hunt pigeon tommorow and saturday



Are the deer still chasing and breeding down in Walker County?  Head back down on Wedensday.  HAven't been down since the summer, but was hoping to get out.  If the rut is still going on, that would be a nice change.  Stuff up here in Northern Virginia and Maryland has pretty much calmed down.


----------



## mtstephens18

He wasn't necessarily chasing her but like I said I just turned around and he was standin there behind her.  But I shot him 10 seconds after I saw him. So I didn't really give him time to chase her! But his hocks were very black and his neck was a little swelled


----------



## WalkerStalker

mformica said:


> Are the deer still chasing and breeding down in Walker County?



I went this evening and saw some action. 
I noticed a new scrape on the way in and dropped a few drops of Tinks 69 in it and some on my boots.  I walked in a semi-circle to get to the tree I climbed up in.  A small 4 pointer came down the ridge to the scrape and slammed on the brakes.  Then he came on a string right to me following my exact trail.  I had the release clipped in and ready to draw but decided to let him pass.  He moved on down into a pine thicket and about 30 minutes later I heard all kinds of commotion.  Looked back and saw him chasing the fool out a doe.  He ran her around for a good while.  
I grunted on the call and he stopped, stomped his feet, blew and ran off.


----------



## mformica

thanks.  This week just got a bit more interesting.   Hope their still all hot and bothered Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday.


----------



## mtstephens18

WalkerStalker said:


> I went this evening and saw some action.
> I noticed a new scrape on the way in and dropped a few drops of Tinks 69 in it and some on my boots.  I walked in a semi-circle to get to the tree I climbed up in.  A small 4 pointer came down the ridge to the scrape and slammed on the brakes.  Then he came on a string right to me following my exact trail.  I had the release clipped in and ready to draw but decided to let him pass.  He moved on down into a pine thicket and about 30 minutes later I heard all kinds of commotion.  Looked back and saw him chasing the fool out a doe.  He ran her around for a good while.
> I grunted on the call and he stopped, stomped his feet, blew and ran off.



Sounds like a fun hunt!!


----------



## Gabooner

Got this one on Pigeon Mtn. Friday Morning was chasing does.


----------



## superman1275

Goodun! There were done studs killed on this hunt


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Dang nice'un...... Congrats!


----------



## huntfishwork

Great deer and public land too! Congrats!


----------



## mtstephens18

Very nice!!


----------



## superman1275

I wish dnr would somehow posts pictures online if the kills on the hunts bc had a slideshow at the check in station of the kills and a lot of good bucks were killed


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice buck Gabooner!


----------



## Gabooner

Thanks!!! The hunt at Pigeon hit just right as far as the rut.  There was alot of bucks on the move.  Saw several other small bucks on there feet looking for does.  Defintelty some good ones killed.  The biggest one on the board when I checked mine in was a 10 pointer that field dressed 142lbs.  Not sure what was checked in after that.


----------



## WalkerStalker

*Wow!*

Ya'll.....I suppose it may be different in parts of the county but the rut is in full swing on Lookout mountain.  Don't know if it's the first or second or whatever but something is goin' on!

This was one of the most exciting evenings in the woods for me!
About 5:45, after sitting in the stand since 3:30, some deer start down a ridge in front of me but turn and head back up.  I bleated out an estrus call and a buck comes ripping toward me but stops between me and a big pine tree.  He stays put and I'm worrying about legal hours catching up to me so I call again.  He steps out and he's a good buck!  Nice big rack and  big body so I take the shot.  CLEAN MISS! He trots off about 30 yards.
There was a lot a scrub brush between us so I suppose something must have deflected the shot.  I get down and head up the ridge to check anyway.  I left my flashlight and all I had was my cellphone light.  I head up the ridge and a deer blows at me from further up so I think it's him.  I get to where he was standing and I can see where he dug in the ground when he took off.  THEN, he blows at me from the same spot he ran of to a few minutes earlier!  He hadn't moved.  Scared the devil out of me! 
  He and at least two other deer ran off and blew again once they reached the bottom on the other side.  
  Looked all around and not a single trace of blood so I conclude I missed.
After unloading my stuff in the truck I get a better light and head back for one last look just to be sure.  No sign of blood at all so it's a miss.  THEN I hear deer running toward me up the ridge about 60 yards or so away.  I wait until they settle down, turn the light off and let out another estrus call.  AGAIN that buck (I'm assuming) comes tearing through the woods right for me and he's making a clicking noise.  I'm thinking that may not have been a good idea and I'm about to get up close and personal with this dude.  No No:
I wait until he gets about 10-15 yards away and I hit the light and holler "Hey!".  He does a 90 degree turn and bolts down the ridge. 
By the way, I could smell him.  He was ripe!  I hoofed it back to the truck after that.  
  Amazing experience and one that I'm not sure I necessarily want to do over.  But I am thankful  for it for sure.

Have any of ya'll heard a buck make a clicking noise?  That was bizarre...


----------



## Inthegarge

Yes, I have heard them make a clicking noise while chasing....Sounds like we're still in the hunt.............


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Yep, I've heard bucks make that clicking. Seen a buck one morning but could not get a good clean shot so I hit my lil can and grunt call, he turned and came straight to me making that clicking sound all the way. As Russell said, I've heard them make it while chasing a doe too.


----------



## mformica

Gabooner said:


> Got this one on Pigeon Mtn. Friday Morning was chasing does.



That's one fine looking deer


----------



## mformica

Any public land up on Lookout to hunt (without having to pay for the Non resident WMA pass - it already costs me $300 for a non resident annual license and big game tag the idea of dropping another $100 is too much).

Big front moving through.  This weekends gonna be drenched but I bet the 27 degree weather on Monday makes for some great deer rutting


----------



## REB 73

superman1275 said:


> I wish dnr would somehow posts pictures online if the kills on the hunts bc had a slideshow at the check in station of the kills and a lot of good bucks were killed



They show some pics on dnr facebook webpage.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR


----------



## RustyJeep

We wish everyone a Merry Christmas from the Walker County GHFF Chapter.  We will be having a meeting at Cloudland Canyon State Park this January regarding a 3D archery range.I will anounce the date here as soon as I find out.


----------



## huntfishwork

3D range at Cloudland Canyon or somewhere else?


----------



## RustyJeep

huntfishwork said:


> 3D range at Cloudland Canyon or somewhere else?



3D Range at Cloudland Canyon.  There is one at Panola Mountain and one at Victoria Bryant and they are both doing well.


----------



## huntfishwork

That is awesome.


----------



## Inthegarge

Got a Doe this morning......Probably not the least expensive way...


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Hate that Russell, she done some damage!


----------



## Joe r

looks like she got the short end of the deal,lol


----------



## Inthegarge

She was determined to kill her self.   LOL.


----------



## AJLBucks

Hardest season I have had in years! Had some issues that hurt my regular hunting spot so I had to use some alternatives. Lack of acorns made these places a bust. Did not see a deer at all until last Thursday. Jumped a doe heading to my stand. Then Saturday a 6 pointer ran a doe past me. I got him to stop and took care of him harassing that baby doe. A disappointing season but at least I didn't get skunked.


----------



## WalkerStalker

This was a more challenging season for sure. My work hours and other responsibilities made it where I almost had to hunt exclusively in the evenings. Heard deer almost every hunt just couldn't get a  clear look at what was moving cause they seem to know how to tell time and didn't move until after legal hours. I did get to hunt two mornings out of the whole season and both those days I was able to bring home some venison.

RW, hate to see your jeep got banged up.


----------



## Inthegarge

I agree this season was strange......early on saw deer almost every time out but not in bow range.....During Rut it was dead but did bust 1 buck......Hoping next year will be better.....Time to get started....


----------



## debo

He made it


----------



## Inthegarge

Great Debo............. Hope my Big 6 did also


----------



## RossVegas

*Any leases with spots?*

Does anybody know of any leases available for next year?  Looking for something  Walker, Catoosa, or Whitfield.


----------



## gray bomber

Anybody seeing any little ones yet? Drove thru battlefield yesterday and seen probably 60 does but no little ones with them. Really thought we'd be seeing them by now


----------



## shaneraz

*Lookout Mtn bucks*

Hope they hang around for a while


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Looks like that apple tree is dropping fruit early.  Good picture


----------

